# Can you hack a computer with TeamViewer? Question about cyber-stalking.



## caliaa (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi. This is bit bizarre, but I'm trying to help a friend who might be being cyber-stalked or worse. First of all, she's not computer savvy at all and is too naive. So she met a guy from the Middle East online and he talked her into thinking they were dating, that he loved her and she even sent him R-rated pictures.

But that's not the worse part, she told me they used TeamViewer to chat, so I figured it was an IM. Several months later, she told me that he wanted to check her IM logs (which is really messed up) so he used TeamViewer to access her computer. She explained to me that they always used that to video chat and that the program allowed him to *control her computer and he always "did stuff"*. She even let him on her computer for hours when she was away. I tried to explain to her how messed up that was but she wouldn't hear it. I even think that was just the tip of the iceberg and didn't wanna tell me the rest.

Anyway, my friend finally dumped him (although for the wrong reasons) and now the scumbag is showing his true colors---she's found online the pictures she sent him. So my concern is that he might have hacked her computer to control it remotely (including the camera) and that he might even have access to it. I don't wanna worry her for no reason but she won't let me format her computer.

My question is, could you do that with this TeamViewer program?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

yes, team viewer is a remote access program that gives full access to the computer, so he could have done just about anything to it 

format & reinstall is the only guaranteed way to be clear of any problems
uninstall team viewer & he can't get back in, but he might have already dropped a hidden backdoor that gives him total access anyway


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Geez!!! 

Yes, do reformat that computer! Even take it away from her!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

heyya caliaa, I've gone ahead and cleared your post of vulgarity.....please remember this a family-oriented site.

thanks, 

v


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

If he's that skilled, she'd be wise to change her passwords etc. especially to any bank accounts and suchlike from a *different* computer while you get the reformat and reinstall done!


----------



## caliaa (Sep 9, 2006)

Sorry for the cursing.

I imagined it was that bad but since I wasn't familiar with the software, I was hoping it wasn't the case.


----------



## caliaa (Sep 9, 2006)

Phantom010 said:


> Geez!!!


I know. That was my face when she told me.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## caliaa (Sep 9, 2006)

And now the idiot has created a FB profile with her complete name and lots of porn. My friend still won't format her computer.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jul 3, 2003)

Then there's nothing you can do. You can't fix stupid.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

As your original question has been answered and there really is nothing more we can do here, I'm going to close this thread.

There's not much you can do for someone who won't help themselves. She definitely needs to reformat that computer, change all passwords and take the matter up with Facebook and/or the proper authorities.


----------

